# linksys router can't find and internet connection



## stroupy12 (Aug 18, 2005)

I am using AOL And i am trying to setup a router so that i can get both of my computer on line. The problem i am having is that my router can not get an internet connnection and i dont know what i can do 2 try and fix this.
If any one could help that would be great. I have a AOL cable connection and im using a linksys wireless g router.

THANKS


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

> I am using AOL


There's your problem I suspect.


----------



## cr14mson (Aug 23, 2005)

johnwill said:


> There's your problem I suspect.


LOL XD

was it an AOL-supplied router..? Try connecting through Ethernet cables first. If you can route with them, check your wireless config then unplug the cable. Have your system detect the available network connection

Good luck...


----------

